# Antifreeze in Wet Saw



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah a thread you missed Angus. Some back and forth from guys saying they would never setup like that inside...all personal preference. I like the idea...especially when doing a second floor shower or when a garage isn't available.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Yeah a thread you missed Angus. Some back and forth from guys saying they would never setup like that inside...all personal preference. I like the idea...especially when doing a second floor shower or when a garage isn't available.


Wetsaws are for girls, grinder and snap cutter is the only way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Wetsaws are for girls, grinder and snap cutter is the only way to go. :thumbsup:


Lol...and it's starting...this is about as good as mesh vs paper!


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Lol...and it's starting...this is about as good as mesh vs paper!


Lol, I forgot the [/SARCASM] tags. Oops. :laughing:

My wet tent is one of those home made jobbers Angus was talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not doing angles like this with snap cutter and grinder. Besides, you need to go outside to grind. Waste of time over wet saw right next to 2nd floor shower.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

angus242 said:


> Besides, you need to go outside to grind. Waste of time over wet saw right next to 2nd floor shower.



That's what I said... I tried the snapper and grinder on the last shower just cause I felt like I couldn't disagree with Rob and not have tried it. I won't do it again though.

I think it's great for a typical floor though. Never would have done it that way if it weren't for Rob.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am looking at a Rubi Speed Plus 62....all I have is really cheap snappers. Then I think I am going to do the Bosch 10" saw.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There are a lot of good tools out there today. Grinders, snap cutter, wet saws...it's honestly hard to find one that can't get the job done.

I can't imagine a scenario where I'd do a shower with a snap cutter. Even something like a basic subway tile shower, I'd break out the Briccolina before I'd snap and grind.

For a floor, I can't think of too many scenarios where I'd bust out the wet saw. Only draw back could be the size of the saws. My snap cutter can't rip 24" so I'd need the wet saw for those.

But in my old age, I refuse to get big, heavy saws. I'll buy a larger snap cutter before another big-ass wet saw. But I still don't want to carry a massive snapper either. I guess I just don't install larger than 24x24?

And still the best way to cut when it's cold is to do it indoors...and as close to the area you're tiling.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Rubi Speed Plus. Don't remember which series. It can snap 24" long. Have the Dewalt tile saw.

I would guess we do a tile job every two months on average. Can't afford to have too much equipment sitting in the shop not getting used. 1 snapper, 1 grinder, and 1 saw, and it has worked for every tile job we have done.

I have to agree that it's nice having the saw setup in the bathroom.

I did a shower with the Dewalt sitting 1 step out of the shower. So nice vs walking outside.


----------



## Mike4D5 (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't do more than 18" with my snapper. And I've been using my grinder so much for everything, that it's beginning to smell. I have a 5" Makita that I've been using for over 5 yrs on tile, steel and concrete. (All my Makita's last really long.) It's become my go-to tool of choice for a lot of things. I wish I had taken a picture of the grinder in Mexico when I was there on vacation. The teeth on the thing made me cringe. Just the thought of it slipping and tearing through someones arm or amputating a digit made me shudder.


----------

